# Thread size of the shifter rod on a Mk3?



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

Can someone help me out? 
I have a Mk3 Jetta GLX and the PO chopped the shifter rod with a sawzall to make a ghetto "short shifter." So there aren't any threads left to screw my shift knob onto. 
I would really like to be able to screw the shift knob back on so I need to pick up a die, just need to know what size to grab. 
Any help is appreciated. 

-Mario


----------



## owmygulay (Nov 22, 2009)

I just had to do the exact same thing. You will need a 12x1.5mm die.


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey thanks for the input guys. All fixed up now with fresh threads, the 12x1.5 die did the trick. 

Thanks again, 
Mario


----------

